# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  موضوع المليوووووووووووووون رد !

## علياء أمجد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعزائي أعضاء منتدى ~  الدكتورة شيماء  ~

جبتلكم معي موضوع غريب شوي بس أعجبني وحبيت أن احطه لكمـ,,

مارأيكم ان نبدأ من اليوم موضوع المليون رد.


(.أريد مليوون رد بالصفحة وان شاء الله بنوصل )


الكل راح يقول .... مستحيل راح نكمل مليون رد...!
بس نشووووووووف لأي رقم راح نوصل بتعاونا مع بعض...
وش رأيكم...؟؟؟


أكـــــتبـــوا...


اي تعليق..


حكمه



مقوله



خبريه



فكاهه 



درس



نكته



موقف صار لك



صوره



تصميم صممته



بيت شعر طلع معك بالغلط وانت ساهي ممكن تحطه هنا 



فضفض عن اللي بداخلك بكلمه أو أكثر



كلمة شكر .. حب .. إمتنان.. لأي شخص



شارك بأبتسامه



بأيقونه من الايقونات الموجوده



اي شي اي شي يخطر في بالك



واللي مايخطر بالك..




اعتبروها صفحه للخربشات ووسعة الصدر



فلنجعلها هدفنا الذي نسعى اليه..



وان شاء الله يتحقق..


بتعاوننا قد نصل اليه..


تدرون أن هالموضوع بيعلمنا أشياءكثيره...!!



منها..


الصبر..



وحب التعاون



والتكافل بيننا



وإظهار مانكنه بداخلنا 



راح نحس بتقارب أكثر



وأشياء أخرى


وسيكون انجاز لمنتدى ~ الدكتورة شيماء ~


إيش رايكم بالفكره ؟؟؟


اللي تعجبه يضرب كفي 
ونتوكل على الله 
صدقوني رح نتميز بهذا الموضوع 






إن شاء الله تعجبكم..



وإذا ماعجبتكم برضوا حطو رد وقولو ماعجبتنا 



عـــــــــادي هههه


ولا تنسو لازم كل يوم تدخل وتكتب اي شئ

يالله خلونا نبدأ ..


على بركة الله

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*يسعدنا دائما تفاعلك الايجابى مع أعضاء المنتدى ...*
*وعامة فى بداية مشوار المليون رد* 
*" رب ضارة نافعة "..   * 
*خالص تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم .....*

----------


## علياء أمجد

*شكرا على رد حضرتك الغالى*

----------


## علياء أمجد

*•°•°كتابة الاسماء باشكال مختلفة•°•°* 
هاااي انا اليوم جبت لكم رد ممتع و جديد هي مواقع من خلالها تستطيعو ان تكتبو اسماؤكم بطرق مختلفة ولا تنسو الردود
مستعدين
1 
2
3
•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالخط اللي تبغاه (( اكثر من 10 خطوط )) •° ® °•

http://cooltext.com/ 
•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°
•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالبسكوت


http://bokstavskex.framtid.nu/agi.asp 
•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالدم •° ® °•


http://bloodyfingermail.com/message.php •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بأي شكل من اشكال الجليتير الموقع ولا اروع •° ® °•

http://www.glittergraphics****/ •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالنار •° ® °•

http://www.flamingtext.com/ •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالهيلوغريفي •° ® °•
http://www.upennmuseum.com/hieroglyphsreal.cgi •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بخط ريال مدريد •° ® °
http://fonts.goldenweb.it/pan_file/l/en/font2/Exotic_ •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير الأكثر من رائع •° ® °•

http://glitter.hotfreelayouts.com/ •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°

® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير + القلوب و..... •° ® °•
http://www.pimpmyspace.org/myspaceglittertext.php 

•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير و اختار الشكل •° ® °•

http://www.glittermaker.com/index.php •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك على مؤشر الماوس (( برنامج )) •° ® °•

http://www.axdn.com/us/download/bin/AXCursors4 •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالصيني •° ® °•
http://www.mandarintools.com/chinesename.html •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالياباني •° ® °•

http://www.japanesetranslator.co.uk/your-name-in- •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


•° ® °• اكتب اسمك باللغة الفرعونية •° ® °•
http://195.8.72.23/e-name.htm •°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°
<*))))><
•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°•°


انتظر ردووووووووووودكم مع السلامة و الردوود الى المليون أوكيه

----------


## علياء أمجد

أحضرت أم 5 برتقالات لأبنائها الأربعة 
وقامت بتوزيع البرتقال على أبنائها
بحيث لا يأخذ أحدا أكثر من الثانى
ولم يتبق أى برتقالة فكيف ذلك؟
 :M20(3):

----------


## علياء أمجد

[align=center]

جادك الغيث إذا الـغـيث هـمـى 
يا زمان الـوصـل بـالأنـدلـس 
لم يكـن وصـلـك إلا حـلـمـا 
في الكرى أو خلسة المخـتـلـس 


*****
إذ يقود الدهر أشتـات الـمـنـى 
ينقل الخطو عـلـى مـا يرسـم 
زمـراً بـين فـرادى وثـنـــا 
مثلما يدعو الوفـود الـمـوسـم
والحيا قد جلّـل الـروض سـنـا 
فثغور الزهـر مـنـه تـبـسـم 
وروى النعمان عن ماء الـسـمـا 
كيف يروي مـالـك عـن أنـس 
فكساه الحسن ثـوبـاً مـعـلـمـا 
يزدهي منه بأبـهـى مـلـبـس 


*****
في ليال كتـمـت سـرّ الـهـوى 
بالدجى لولا شـمـوس الـغـرر 
مال نجم الكـأس فـيهـا وهـوى 
مستقـيم الـسـير سـعـد الأثـر 
وطر ما فـيه مـن عـيب سـوى 
أنّه مّـر كـلـمـح الـبـصـر 
حين لّـذ الأنـس شـيئا أو كـمـا 
هجم الصبح هـجـوم الـحـرس 
غارت الشهـب بـنـا أو ربـمـا 
أثرت فينـا عـيون الـنـرجـس 


*****
أي شيءٍ لامرىء قـد خـلـصـا 
فيكون الروض قـد مـكّـن فـيه
تنهب الأزهار منـه الـفـرصـا 
أمنت من مكـره مـا تـتـقـيه 
فإذا الماء تنـاجـى والـحـصـى 
وخـلا كّـل خـلـيل بـأخــيه 
تبـصـر الـورد غـيوراً بـرمـا 
يكتسي من غيظه مـا يكـتـسـي 
وتـرى الآس لـبـيبـاً فـهـمـا 
يسرق السّـمـع بـأذنـي فـرس 


*****
يا أهيل الحيّ من وادي الـغـضـا 
وبقـلـبـي سـكـن أنـتـم بـه 
ضاق عن وجدي بكم رحب الفضـا 
لا أبالي شـرقـه مـن غـربـه 
فأعيدوا عهد أنـس قـد مـضـى 
تعتقوا عـانـيكـم مـن كـربـه 
واتقوا الـلـه وأحـيوا مـغـرمـا 
يتلاشـى نـفـسـاً فـي نـفـس 
حبس القلـب عـلـيكـم كـرمـا 
أفترضـون عـفـاء الـحـبـس 


*****
وبقلـبـي مـنـكـم مـقـتـرب 
بأحاديث المـنـى وهـو بـعـيد 
قمر أطلـع مـنـه الـمـغـرب 
شقوة المغرى به وهـو سـعـيد 
قد تساوى مـحـسـن أو مـذنـب 
في هـواه بـين وعـد ووعــيد 
ساحر المقلة معسـول الـلـمـى 
جال في النفس مجال الـنـفـس 
سدّد السـهـم وسـمـىّ ورمـى 
ففؤادي نـهـبة الـمـفـتـرس *****
إن يكـن جـار وخـاب الأمــل 
وفؤاد الصـبّ بـالـشـوق يذوب 
فهـو لـلـنـفـس حـبـيب أول 
ليس في الحبّ لمحبـوب ذنـوب 
أمره مـعـتـمـل مـمـتـثـل 
في ضلوع قد بـراهـا وقـلـوب 
حكّم اللّحظ بهـا فـاحـتـكـمـا 
لم يراقب في ضعـاف الأنـفـس
منصف المظلوم ممّـن ظـلـمـا 
ومجازي البّر منهـا والـمـسـي 


*****
ما لقلبي كلـمّـا هـبـت صـبـا 
عاده عـيد مـن الـشـوق جـديد 
كان في اللوح لـه مـكـتـتـبـا 
قولـه: "إن عـذابـي لـشــديد" 
جلـب الـهـمّ لـه والـوصـبـا 
فهو للأشجان في جهـد جـهـيد 
لاعج في أضلعـي قـد أضـرمـا 
فهي نار فـي هـشـيم الـيبـس 
لم يدع في مـهـجـتـي إلا ذمـا 
كبقاء الصبـح بـعـد الـغـلـس 


*****
سلّمي يا نفس في حكم الـقـضـا 
واعمري الوقت برجعى ومـتـاب 
دعك من ذكرى زمان قد مـضـى 
بين عتبى قد تقـضّـت وعـتـاب 
واصرفي القول إلى المولى الرضى 
ملهم التوفيق فـي أمّ الـكـتـاب 
الكريم المنتهـى والـمـنـتـمـى 
أسد السرج وبـدر الـمـجـلـس 
ينزل النصر عـلـيه مـثـلـمـا 
ينزل الوحـي بـروح الـقـدس 


*****
مصطفى الله سمىّ المصطفى 
الغني باللّه عـن كـلّ أحـد 
من إذا ما عقد الـعـهـد وفـى 
وإذا مافتح الـخـطـب عـقـد 
من بني قيس بن سعـدٍ وكـفـى 
حيث بيت النصر مرفوع العمـد 
حيث بيت النصر محمي الحمـى 
وجنى الفضل زكي المـغـرس 
والهوى ظـل ظـلـيل خـيّمـا 
والندى هبّ إلى المـغـتـرس 


*****
هاكها يا سبط أنـصـار الـعـلا 
والذي إن عثر الـدهـر أقـال 
غادة ألبسهـا الـحـسـن مـلا 
تبهر العـين جـلاء وصـقـال 
عارضت لفظا ومعنى وحـلـى 
قول من أنطقه الحـبّ فـقـال: 
هل درى ظبي الحمى أن قد حمى 
قلب صبّ حلّه عن مـكـنـس 
فهو في خفقٍ وحرٍ مـثـلـمـا 
لعبت ريح الصّبا بـالـقـبـس[/align]

----------


## علياء أمجد

*هل تعلم أن الماء يتأثر بما يقال له ؟؟!!!*  


*يقول الشيخ محمد العريفي:*
*أجريت دراسة على مكونات وجزيئات الماء،*
*فوجدوها تتأثربما*
*يقال لها،،*
*وهذه الدراسه،، أجريت في أحد الدول االغربيه،،*
*فجعلوا عدد من الأشخاص وبأيديهم كاسات ماء،،*
*ثم يحدثوها بما شاءوا،،*
*فبعضهم،، يقول ilove you* 
*you are kindوالعديد من الكلمات الجميله،،*
*وبالمقابل كانت مجموعه تهمس لذلك الكأس*
*بكلمات سيئه: لاأحبك، أنتي حقوده و......*
*وكل شخص أخذو كأسه*  
*ومن قال كلمات جميله:*
*كانت جزيئات الماء بشرائح جميله وتركيبة تشبه*
*الألماس..* 





*ومن قال سيئه: كانت جزيئات تلك الشرائح عادية*
*الشكل...* 





*أتدرووووووووووون ماذا حصل..*
*عند الكأس الأخير>> كانت تركيبه مرسومة بشكل أثار*
*تعجب الخبراء،، والحضور،فكانت بغاية الجمال..*
*أتعلمون مالسر في ذلك؟؟* 

*لأنه قال بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فقط..*
*وكان شخص مسلم،، فسألوه هل أتيت بهذ الماء*
*من الخارج؟* 
*فأفادهم بأنه هو نفس الكأس الذي*
*أخذه منهم،، ولكنهم لم يصدقوه لغرابة مارأوه..*
*فطلبو منه إعادة التجربه أمام أعيونهم،،* 
*ولكن صاحبنا كان ذكيا" فستأذنهم للوضوء ثم*
*رجع، وأخذ الكأس، وقرأ سورة الفاتحه,وآيتي*
*الكرسي..* 
*ثم أعطاهم الكأس ليفحصوا، جزيئاته،،*
*وهنا لم يصدقوا ذلك الجمال الفائق الروعه،*
*والإبداع الإلهي، في تلك التركيبة المثيره،،*
*وطلبوا منه معرفة ماقال: لأانها كانت الأجمل،،*
*والأتقن في دراستهم تلك..* 
*فسبحان من جعل القراءة على الماء شفاء في*
*الرقية الشرعيه. .* 
*سبحانك يارب..*
*سبحانك يا إلهي سبحانك ما أعظمك وما أقدرك*
*كيف لا وقد قال الله بحق القرآن الكريم :*
*{ لَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى جَبَلٍ لَرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعًا مُتَصَدِّعًا مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }*

----------


## علياء أمجد

[align=center]كانت حياتي على وشك السقوط
لكن حقا الجهل موت
حققت و مهما حققت من انجازات
مازال العالم ينظر لنا اننا تفاهات
***********************************************
هل نحن نعتبر في هذا العالم عالم اخر 
هل نحن فقط ارض الذهب الفاخر ___(النفط)
ينظرون الينا نظرة الشفقة
او يبيعونا على اننا صفقة
********************************************
لا اريدك يا غربي ان تنظر لي بعطف و حنان و لكن انظر لي بنظرة انسان لقدرة انسان
حقا انا لم اتوصل لمثل مخترعاتك و لكن جدودي كانوا اساس مفرقعاتك
لا تنسى الرازي و ابن خلدون انتم بهم عليكم لنا ديون
************************************************
لماذا تنظر لي اني ضعيف القامة ذليل المقامة قليل الهمة ولا املك الاستقامة
لا تنسى ان اخي كان احمد زويل
لا تنسى اننا ليس بعقل قليل
*************************************************
كادت ان تنتهي حياتي و اقول هكذا يوماتي
انتم تملكون ما يحطم العالم اكثر من مئة مرة
ونحن نتمثل امامكم فئران في جرة
**************************************************  ***
لا تنظر لي اني معاق
فانا احسن منك و طموح يتغلغل عنك اعماق
*****
فعلا لم اتوصل انا الى قنبلة ذرية
او اتوصل الى طاقة نووية
ولكن املك تفكير و معلومات ثرية
**************************************************  ****
والله من الان لن انظر لك نظرة عالم حتى تنظرها لي
ولماذا انت تفعل هكذا بي
**************************************************  *
اصرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررخ 
اصرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررخ
اصررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررخ
افهم انا انساااااااااااااااااااااان انساااااااااااااااااااااااان انساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
لماذا تريد ان تغطي على حقيقة فهمي انا اشتاق وسوف اكون افضل منك يوم من الايام
لا تخاف ساقفز و سوف احقق لان امالي ليست احلام
**************************************************  **
ارجوكم فعلا انا اكتب هذا الموضوع و اخذني الانفعال العالي
لم اتصور اني سأكون هكذا في ليله من الليالي
*
ساكسر ما امامي
لماذا يفكرون اننا لا عقول فقط اساااااامي
-------------------------------------------------------------------
يارب انصرني عليهم و اجعلني عالي
وسوف اكون اكثر طاعة من الان و سوف اكثر من امالي
*****************************
ربي ربي ربي اجعلني صاحب علم و علوم 
----------------------------
اخي اختي هل للان ما حان وقت ان نتقدم انا فعلا مستفز من كل شاب و شابة يقول لا املك وقت للقراءة
حاضر و ماذا يسمى وقت الفراغ الذي تعاني منه هل هذا جنون جاوبني ارجوك انا فعلا لا استطيع ان اتحملك اكثر من ذلك [/align]

----------


## علياء أمجد

اكتشفت وكالة الفضاء الامريكية ناسا شيئا عجيبا فى الفضاء
فهناك من ينظف الكون من الغبار الكونى والدخان
الناتج عن انفجارات النجوم
نعم أنها بالظبط مكانس بما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى
فهى تشفط هذا الدخان والغبار الكونى
تماما كالمكنسة

أطلقت عليها ناسا " الثقوب السوداء "
"The Black Holes"
نظرا لانها لا ترى فهى تماما كثقب يشفط اى غبار او دخان فى الكون
وفى الحقيقة هى نوع من أنواع النجوم
وهى تجرى فى السماء
وتنظفها
أنظروا اليها وقولوا سبحان من خلقها


*****
ولكن هناك مفاجاة
فاجأت الجميع
وهى ان ناسا لم تكتشف شيئا
لانها فقط التقطت صورا لشىء
تكلم عنه خالقه الواحد الاحد
فى القران الكريم
**
فقد أتى ذكر هذه النجوم
فى قوله تعالى
"فلا أقسم بالخنس * الجوار الكنس "

أقسم الملك وله مايشاء ان يقسم به

ووصفها وصفا دقيقا فهى :

لاترى : فهى خنس

وتجرى : فهى جوار

وكالمكنسة : فهى كنس

الجوار الكنس أكبر بعشرين مرة من الشمس
وهى كمكنسة كونية عملاقة
تستطيع ان تبلع الارض بما فيها

فهى لها جاذبية عظيمة تجذب اى شىء يمر امامها



[IMG]http://img541.imageshack****/img541/5868/69585966.jpg[/IMG]




فصدق الحق "سنريهم آياتنا فى الآفاق وفى أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق "

----------


## علياء أمجد

[align=center]أصعب لحـــــ 12 ــظة
الاولـ 1 ـى


* مــأســـاة *



أن تصبح كالاعمى الذي يتكىء على كتف شخص غريب


لايعلم ماذا سيكون نهاية الطريق الذي سيوصله إليه .







الثــانيـــ 2 ــة


* غبـــاء *


عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكان يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم


لأنك طيب وستسكـت ولن تــواجـه .







الثــالثــ 3 ــه


* ســُخـط *


عندما ترى انسان ظاهره ملتزم وداخله انسان مغتاب ومنافق


لم ينسى أن البشر لم يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه .







الــرابــعــ 4 ـــة


* غـــرابـــة *


عندما يكون كل الناس معك خوفاً منك ومن لسانك وليس


إحترامً لك .







الــخــامســ 5 ـــة


* خيـــانة *


عنــدما تكتــم أخطــاء غيــرك خـوفـاً عليهـم ووفـاء منك لهم


وتصدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت


وهم طاهرون من الخطأ .







الســادســـ 6 ــة


* فلــســفة *


عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ولا تعرف كيف يكون الإصغاء للغيـر .







الســـابعــ 7 ــة


* قـــنـــاع ؟! *


عندمـا ترى فلان يهـلل بقدوم شخص معين


وقد كانوا معا قبل دقائق معدوده .







الثــامـنــ 8 ـــه


* أيـــن ؟! *


عندما ينقلب رأسـا على عقب ما كان يجمعك به من المحبة


فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة؟؟


ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيـب على تسـألك .







التـــاســعــ 9 ــــة


* ألـــم *


عندما تضع الطيبه والاحترام لهـم وهم وضعوك بقائمـة الانتظار


وعندما يأتيهم الملل يأتوا ليبحثوا عنك .







العـــاشــــ 10 ــــرة


* إهـــانة *


عندما ترى كلمة ( أحـبك ) بكل مكان وعـلى ألسن مراهقــة لا تقدرها


فهي اصبحت مجرد ترانيم تتسع الاجواء .






الحــاديــة عشـــ 11 ــــر


* مــزاجيــة *


عندمـا نأخـذ أحكام ديننا متى شئنا ونتناساها متــى مـا عارضت دواخلنا .







الثــانية عشــــ 12 ــــر


*إستحـــقــار *


عندمـا نعبس وتمــلئ أعيننا نظرات غريبة عنـد رؤية وجه فلان


وعندما نـُسأل مالذي بينك وبينــه ؟


تــرد ... أبداً ليس من مستوانـــا

حبي جنوني[/align]

----------


## علياء أمجد

[align=center]
اليوم يا جماعا كنت بقرأ مواضيع من
النت وبتصفح عشان أستفيد شويآاآ
قرأت موضوع مهم جدا ولآزم 
كلكوا تاخدوا بالكوا منه
ندخل بقى عل مهم 
=======
=
|
=
|
=
|
7

أمراض ظهرت بسبب الأنترنت
.. غريبـه 


معلومة مهمة وخطيرة وغير متوقعة للي يستخدمون الحاسب
وصلتني معلومة مهمة واحببت ان انشرها 


قبل مدة عانت احدى الموظفات من ألم شديد
في عينيها وذلك بسبب جلوسها لساعات
طويلة امام شاشة الكمبيوتر لتصفح 
الانترنت وجمع بعض الصور 
والمواضيع من اجل بحث التخرج الخاص بها


وبسبب ازدياد الالم ذهبت الى المستشفى 
وهنا قام بالكشف عليها احد الاطباء وقال لها :

انها تعاني من جفاف في القرنية بسبب 
جلوسها لمدة طويلة امام 
الكمبيوتر وتعرض عينيها لإشعاعاته القوية 
ونصحها بشئ غريب !!!!!!!!!!!!

هو


فنجان 
الشاي !!



الدكتور قال لها خففي من ساعات
جلوسك امام الكمبيوتر واذا
جلستي عنده ضعي فنجان من الشاي على 
طالولة الكمبيوتر ويكون قريبا من 
الشاشة والافضل ان يكون من الجهة
التي فيها وحدة النظام او مايسميه
البعض (صندوق الحاسب) وذلك ! 
لأن فنجان الشاي يقوم بإمتصاص نسبة
كبيرة من الاشعاعات التي تنبعث من الكمبيوتر او الحاسب 

الموظفه اندهشت وقالت للطبيب انا اضع 
فنجان الشاي بجانبي دائما 
عندما استخدم الحاسب ولكنني اشربة

فقال لها هذا خطأ لأنك تشربين شاي مشبع بالإشعاعات

والآن ما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة 
بالنسبة لي وجود فنجان الشاي امر ضروري 

هذا مااحببت نقله لكم وهذه المعلومة 
جديدة بالنسبة لي ولكنني لاحظت
شئ بعدما عرفت ذلك لاحظت ان 
لون الشاي يصبح غامق اكثر ولكنني قلت
ربما بسبب مضي وقت 
عليه ولكنني لاحظت تغير طعمة 
صحيح انني اقوم بعمل فنجان الشاي 
واحضره ولكنني لا اشربة بالكامل لأنني 
اشعر ان طعمة تغير وكنت اظن لأنه برد
قليلا اما الان فاصبحت
اشك بأن طعمة تغير بسبب الاشعاعات


=======



أستفآاآدنآاآ ايه بقى يا حلووين 
أن الموضوع دا ما كان على بالنا ونحاول
نخفف من الجلوس شويا و أولكوا انا
أصل بجد الموضوع دآ ممكن يحصل
واحنا مش حسين ولآ واخدين بآاآلنآا 
بس محدش يعمل فيها ناصح 
ويجيب كوباية الشآاآي ويحطهآ عشآان 
تمتص الأشعآعات وبعد كدا
يشربها  لآ دا يبقى حد مفتح أووي  

هههههههههههههههههههههههـ...

لأنه كدا شرب الاشعاعآت الي امتصها الشاي 

هههههههههههههههـ....

خدوا بالكوا من نفسكوآ كويس [/align]

----------


## علياء أمجد

_أسأل الله أن يثيبكم ويثبتكم لقراءة هذه القصة من قصص الاعجاز الالهى
هذه القصة حدثت بالفعل فى مصر وتم عرضها فى التليفزيون المصرى
فى برنامج خلف الأسوار

سيدة توفى زوجها وهى فى الشهور الأولى من الحمل وكانت لديها منه ابنة فى الرابعة تقريبا من عمرها وعندما اقتربت الولادة شعرت السيدة بأنها قد يتوفاها ملك الموت أثناء هذه الولادة فطلبت من أخيها أن يراعى بنتها والمولود الجديد فى حالة وفاتها ويبدو أنها كانت شفافة الروح وكانت تشعر بما ينتظرها من مجهول وعندما دخلت المستشفى لاجراء عملية الولادة توفاها ملك الموت فى الوقت الذى رزقها الله فيه مولدا لها وبعد ان قام الأخ بدفنها عاد الى بيته ومعه بنت أخته الصغيرة والمولود الجديد وإذا بزوجته تثور فى وجهه وتخبره أنه إما هى أو أبناء أخته فى البيت فقام هذا الخال للأبناء والعياذ بالله بالتوجه ليلا الى المقابر وقام بفتح قبر أخته ووضع المولود فى_ _القبر__ وعندما أراد ان يضع الطفلة الصغيرة فبكت فقام باعطائها ( شخشيخة ) وقال لها اذا بكى الطفل قومى بالشخشخة للطفل وقال لها انا سوف احضر لكى يوميا الطعام ثم أغلق_ _القبر__ وانصرف .
وفى صباح اليوم التالى وأثناء مرور التربى بجوار_ _القبر__ فسمع صوت شخشيخة داخل_ _القبر__ فخاف رعبا وانصرف على الفور ثم عاد مرة أخرى فى اليوم التالى فسمع نفس الأصوات للشخشيخة فانصرف على الفور من الخوف وظل يفكر ماذا الذى يحدث داخل هذا_ _القبر__ ولكنه لم يذهب اليه فترة طويلة قاربت الخمسة عشر يوما ثم عاد ومر من جديد ليسمع نفس الصوت فذهب وأحضر مجموعة من الأشخاص وعرض عليهم الأمر فتوجهوا معه الى_ _القبر__ وهناك سمعوا بالفعل أصوات الشخشيخة فقاموا بفتح_ _القبر__ وهنا كانت المفاجأة التى تتزلزل لها الأبدان الطفلة والمولود أحياء بجوار جثة الأم فقاموا بابلاغ الشرطة والنيابة العامة والطب الشرعى وبسؤال الطفلة عما حدث فروت لهم ما حدث من خالها فسألوها وكيف قضيتى تلك الفترة وأنتى مازلتى على قيد الحياة وبدون طعام ولا شراب أنتى والمولود الصغير فأجابت :
كنت عندما يبكى أخى أقوم بالشخشخة له فتقوم أمى من النوم وترضعه ثم تنام مرة أخرى 
وعندما أشعر أنا بالجوع كان يحضر لى ( عمو لا أعرفه ) يلبس ملابس بيضاء ويعطينى الطعام وينصرف
وبسؤال طبيب الطب الشرعى عن حالة الجثة عندما أخرجوا الطفل والطفلة فأجاب أن جثتها دافئة كما لو كانت على قيد الحياه وليس بعد مرور عشرين يوما على دفنها فسبحان الله تعالى
وعلى الفور قامت الشرطة بالقبض على هذا الخال الآثم قلبه ووجهت له النيابة تهمة دفن طفل وطفلة أحياء .
الى ما فيه الخير_

----------


## علياء أمجد

*[align=center] 
سبحان الله قصة مؤثرة جدا .....
شكلى هأكمل المليون رد وحددددددددددددددددددددددى 
[/align]*

----------


## علياء أمجد

أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي
ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة














من المؤسف حقاً أن تبحث عن الصدق في عصر الخيانة
وتبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة













أكثر الناس حقارة هو ذلك الذي يعطيك ظهره
وأنت في أمس الحاجة إلى قبضة يده
















لا يوجد أسوأ من إنسان يسألك عن اسمك
الذي طالما كان يقرنه دائماً بكلمة أحبك
























لاشك في أنك أغبى الناس
إذا كنت تبحث عن الحب في قلب يكرهك

















لا تسألني عن الخيانة
فأنا لا أعتقد أن هناك كلمات قادرة على وصفها


















إذا كنت تحب بصدق فتوكل على الله ولا تفقد الأمل
وإذا كنت كاذباً فارحل وتحدث عن القضاء والقدر



























إذا كان هناك من يحبك فأنت إنسان محظوظ
وإذا كان صادقاً في حبه فأنت أكثر الناس حظاً














الوفاء عملة نادرة والقلوب هي المصارف
وقليلة هي المصارف التي تتعامل بهذا النوع من العملات

















يقول القلب الصادق أنا أحبك
إذن أنا مستعد لفعل أي شيء من أجلك


أرجوكم .. أقنعوني بأي شيء إلا الخيانة
لأنها تحطم القلب وتنزع الحياة من أحشاء الروح














إذا كنت تحب بصدق فلا تتخاذل لأن التخاذل
هو الخيانة ولكن بحروف مختلفة


الحب الجميل الصادق تبقى ذكراه إلى الأبد
والحب الكاذب ينتهي إلى آخر نقطة في قاع الجرح



































الخيانة في بعض الأحيان تكون الشعور الأجمل
إذا كان الشخص المغدور يستحقها


الحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي إلا بموت صاحبه
والحب الكاذب يموت عندما يحيا صاحبه

























كل خائن يختلق لنفسه ألف عذر وعذر
ليقنع نفسه بأنه فعل الصواب


الحب الصادق كالقمر عندما يكون بدراً
والكسوف هو نهايته عندما يلاقي غدراً



















الحب كالزهرة الجميلة والوفاء هي قطرات الندى عليها
والخيانة هي الحذاء البغيض الذي يدوس على الوردة فيسحقها


أيها الخائن
لو كانت كل قصة حب تنتهي
بالخيانة لأصبح كل الناس مثلك



























الحب مشاعر جميلة وأحاسيس راقية
الحب هو حياة القلوب الميتة


إذا لم تم تكن أهلاً لقول كلمة أحبك فلا تقلها
لأن الحب تضحية وصبر وتعب

























إذا مزقت قلبي فلا تتحدث عن الحب
لأن الحب بريء من الخونة

----------


## علياء أمجد

مافيش حد بيرد  :Smile: 
طب نفوق مع بعض شوية ....

اختبــارللشـــــخصيــة
----------------
تلقيت إتصالا عاجلا من طائرة توشك أن تقع
الطائرة تحوي 5 ركاب ومظلة إنقاذ وحيدة
الجو مشحون بالخوف والترقب.. كل الركاب 
يطلبون مساعدتك كي تختار من يستحق النجاة منهم
هذه إستغاثاتهم :
-------------
كابتن الطــــــــــــــائرة

أنا أب لأربعة أطفال , خامسهم سيأتي بعد شهر,
أمهم تحبني بجنون, أسرتي الصغيرة تحتاجني,
لا عائل لهم سواي , أرجوك تفهم موقفي..
حاولت إنقاذهم وفشلت.. كل محركات الطائرة تحترق.. كلنا سنموت بعد دقائق. منذ ثلاثة أيام وأنا في الأجواء من بلد لبلد, فقط ساعة وسأكون مع أسرتي ..إنهم ينتظرون هداياي الآن..! أرجوك.. قدّر معنى أن تكون أباً.
----------------------------------
ســــــيدة حامل 
----------
أنا في الشهر الثامن , شهر وسنكون أثنان..!
نحن إثنان بالفعل, تفهّم حالتي.. نحن أثنان..!
هذا الجنين ما ذنبه أن يحرم الحياة..؟
وأنا التي أحضنه.. ألا أستحق طوق النجاة هذا.؟
نتعب ونتألم كي نمنحهم الحياة, ولا نمنح نحن هذه الحياة.!أرجوك.. كلهم يبحثون عن حياتهم.. أنا ابحث عن حياة لأثنين !. إخترني. 
-----------------------------------
طبيب جـــــــــــراح
------------
كنت في طريقي لمستشفى لإجراء عملية قلب غدا..تفهم شعور ذلك المريض الذي ينتظرني.. 
لا يوجد أحد قادر على إجراء عمليات معقدة كهذه سواي .. فكر في مئات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني..فكر في عشرات الأطباء الذين سيأخذون مني علم يخدم البشريه. لا تهمني الحياة بقدر ما تهمني حالات المرضى الذين ينتظرونني.ستقوم بعمل عظيم لو اخترتني. 
-----------------------------------
مغــــــــــــترب
------------
ياااااه, ما أقسى الحياة, تغربت طويلا لأجل لقمة عيش لا تأتي إلا من البعيد, قريتي التي غادرتها منذ عشرين سنه على مقربة مني الآن, كل هذه السنوات لم استطيع أن آتي.. .. ما أصعب من أن تحرم من وطنك..وعندما يستقبلك هذا الوطن من جديد.. تحرم من الحياه!. على ساعه فقط! تخيّل بعد ساعه, أنتظر كل هذا الزمن وتحرمني ساعة وحيدة من لقاء أحبتي.. أمي.. أبي.. اخوتي الذي تركتهم صغارا .. وأصدقائي والأزقة التي ملأتها
صراخا يوم كنت صغيرا. أنا منهار صدقني.
كل أحلامي بلقائهم ستتبدد إن لم تخترني .
-----------------------------------
طفلة 9 سنوات
--------------------------
أنا صغيرة , كلهم جربوا الحياة طولا وعرضا, وجابوا دهاليزها,أنا في بداية الطريق, أشعر بالأمل وومملوءة بالطموح وبالفرح وبالغد المشرق أنا. ألا أستحق أنا الحياة التي يتشبثون بها!؟ أخترني ولا تحرمني غدي. 

================ 
الآن و بعد أن سمعت نداءتهم وإستغاثاتهم..
من تمنح طوق النجاة الوحيد.. 
الخيارخيارك... قف مع نفسك بصدق.. 
وقل من ستختار لينجو .. وبعدها رتب البقية
حسب إستحقاقهم للحياة من وجهة نظرك . 
لا تنظر للإختبار وكأنه إختبار نفسي عابر... لا...
تقمص الدور تماما.. تخيل تلك الإستغاثات
وهي تعبرك .. تخيّل صراخهم و تشبثهم بالحياة..
وأنت من ستقرر
من ستختار..
ويجب أن تختار .
----------------------------
إختياراتك ستحدد من أنت.. ؟ وكيف تفكر...؟

----------


## علياء أمجد

قرأت هذا الخبر فى أحدى الصحف المصرية


بعنوان
العروس الصينية تغزو الأسواق المصرية
--------- 
سؤال لبنات مصر 


( هل نلجأ للعروس الصينية يا بنات مصر )


دخول العروس الصينية للمجتمع المصري 


لسد حاجة الشباب غير القادر على 


طلبات الزواج بأقل تكلفة ممكنة 


( حيث بلغت نسبة غير المتزوجين من الجنسين 30% )


وأكدت دراسة أن عدد المنتحرات 2700 كل عام بسبب العنوسة )


نعود للعروس الصينية فهي تصل للمنزل بتكلفة1200 جنية فقط


وتأتى العروس بالمواصفات التي ترغب فيها ..


كما أن العروس الصينية لا تشترط سنا معينا للرجل فهي 


تقبل بجميع الأعمار .. كما أن الزوجة الصينية


لا تمانع أن تكون الزوجة الثانية أو الثالثة .


-----------------------. 


وفى النهاية هل هذه الظاهرة فعلا هي


الحل لأزمة الشباب


غير القادر على الزواج 


الموضوع مفتوح للمناقشة بين الجنسين ..


لمعرفة الأرآء حول الظاهرة والمؤيد


وأسبابه والمعارض وأسبابه

----------


## علياء أمجد

ماهـــــــــــــــو الحُب .. ؟؟؟

الحُــــــــــــــــب ... هــــــــــــــو
-------------

*أعظم مدرسة يتعلم كل*


*عاشق فيها لغة لا تشبهها لغة أخرى*

------

*الحُــــــــــب*

*فرصة ليصبح الإنسان* 
*أفضل وأجمـل وأرقـى*

*******

*الحُــــــــب* 




*ليس* *عاطفــة ووجدانــاً فقط* 
*إنما* *هو طاقة روحية* 

******* 


*الحُــــــب* 




*مثل أي لعبة يمارسها اثنـان* 

*في نهايتهما*
*أحدهما يربح … والآخر يخسر*


*******

*الحُــــــب* 




*تجربة وجودية عميقة*

*تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته* 
*القاسية الباردة*

*لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة*
*المشتركة الدافئة*


*******

*الحُـــــب* 




*فضيلة الفضائل* 

*به نعلو بأنفسنا عن* *العبث* 
*والتهريج* *والابتذال العاطفي* 

*ونحمي عقولنا من الضياع*
*والتبعثر الفكري*


*******

*الحُــــب* 




*تجربة إنسانية معقدة* 

*وهو أخطر وأهم حدث* 
*يمر في* *حياة الإنسان* 


*لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته* 


*وجوهره ووجوده* 


*فيجعله يشعر* 
*وكأنه وُلد من* *جديد*


*******

*الحُـــــــــب* 




*هو الذي ينقل الإنسان* 
*إلى تلك الواحات* *الضائعة*
*واحات الطهارة والشعر والموسيقى*

*لكي يستمتع بعذوبة تلك* *الذكريات الجميلة* 
*التائهة في بيداء الروتين اليومي* 
*وكأنما هي جنات من الجمال* *والبراءة*
*والصفاء في وسط صحراء الكذب* 
*والتصنع والكبرياء*


******* 

*الحُـــــــب* 




*كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك* 
*بأمواجه بكرم فائق يستدرجك بلونه* 
*وصفائه وروعته*

*ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك*
*بين أحضانه لتبحث*
*عن درره يغدر بك* 
*ويقذفك في* *أعماقه ،*
*ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك*


******* 

*الحُـــــــب* 




*يبدأ بالسماع والنظر فيـتــولــد*

*عنــــه* *الاستحســـــان* 
*ثـم يقــــــــــوى*
*فيصيــــر مــــــودة*

*ثـم تقــــــــــوى* *المـــودة* 
*فتصيـر محبــة* 


*ثـم تقــــــوى المحبـــة*
*فتـوجـب الهــــــوى* 


*فـإذا* *قــــــوي الهــــــوى*
*صـــــار عشقــاً*


*ثـم يـزداد**العشـــــق* 
*فيصيـــــر تتييـمــــاً*

*ثـم يـزداد التتييم فيصير ولهاً* 
*وهو**قمة ما يبلغه المحب*


******* 

*الحُــــــــــب* 




*ليس سلعة رخيصة* 
*نساوم بها* *كما نريـد*

******* 

*الحُـــــــــب* 




*لا يُقال له سحابة صيف وتزول* 


*الحب لا نصفه بفصل* 
*من الفصول الأربعة*

******* 

*الحُــــــــب* 




*ليس* *ورقة شجراً ساقطة* 
*ولا دمعة عابرة* 
*ولا أحلام ضائعة*


******** 
*الحُـــــــــب* 

*ليس صورة ملونة* 
*ولا رسالة* *مزخرفة*

*******

*الحُــــــب* 




*ليس حروفاً مذهبة*
*ولا سطوراً معلقة* 

*ولا**نغمة راقصة ،،* 
*الحب يا أبيض يا أسود* 

*ليس هناك وسطية* 


******* 

*الحُـــــــــــب* 




*ليس قسوة تغلف* *بمرارة* 
*ولا فضاء ضيق ،*
*ولا سراب مستحيل تحقيقه*

******

*الحُـــــــــــــب*




*سماء صافية* 
*وبحراً هادئ* 

*وبسمة حانية الحب* 
*يزلزل الروح*

*والكيان*
*ويفجر ثورة**البركان*

******* 

*الحُـــــــــب* 


*ناراً تضويناً* 
*الحب نبنيه بأيدينا*
*فماءه يروينا وزاده يكفينا* 
--------------
*هـذا هـو الحب* 
*لمسـة من الـوفــاء*
*و العـطـــاء*

*لــذا يجب أن يُعطـى* 
*التقـديــر اللائق بــه* 


*الحب يجب أن يكـون*
*وديعـة* *مهذبـة للغايـة* 

*وأن نأخـذه بجديـة*

*إذا أردنا أن يعشقنـا* 
*من* *نريـد أن نعشقــه*



******* 

*ولكن ما يقلق* *العاشقين فقط هـــو*
*إحتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم*


*فُراقـاً لم يكن في* *حُسبــان أي منهــم*

*-------------------------------*

*إن الإنسان قبـل الحب ( شيء)*

*******

*وعنـد الحب ( كل شيء)*
*******
*وبعـد الحب ( لا شيء)*
******* 
*أحلى الحب و**أعطر الورد لكل من يُحب*


------------ 
ودى لكم
*------------*

----------


## علياء أمجد

كلٌ منا له وجود على هذا العالم العنكبوتي ..! 

سواء على المسنجر أو في المواقع والمنتديات ..!

كون صداقات وربما كان مديراً لموقع ..!
أو إدارياً .. و ربما مشرفاً .. أو عضواً دائماً ..!

اعتدنا عليه يشارك .. يلعب ..! 

ولكن ..! 

سيأتي يوم ينظر الجميع لأسمك ليجدوا بجانبه ..!

( غير متصل ) 

ينتظرك أحبتك فلا تدخل ..!

ويرسلون على بريدك فلا تجيب ..!

ينتظرونك بالساعات على المسنجر ..!

لااااااااااا تدخل ..! 

مازالت الحاله ..! 

( غير متصل ) ..!

ربما أياماً خشيت أن يدخل أحد أحبتك ولا يجدك ..!

وتركت الحالة على المسنجر ..! 

( سأعود حالاً ) ..!

وأعتاد أن تعود ولكن أرادك الله عز وجل هذا اليوم..!

وهذه اللحظة أن لا تعود ..! 

يومها ستتوقف مشاركاتك عند عدد معين ..!

لن تستطيع أن تزيده ولو بمشاركه واحده فقط ..! 

لأنك ستكون قد رحلت عن الدنيا ..!
لن تكون قادرا على الاتصال حتى ترد أو تعلق ..!

أو حتى تعدل او تعتذر على ما فعلته يوما لمن اخطأت في حقهم ..!
فأنت لست معنا ..! 

انك هناك في حفرة ضيقة ..! 

من غير أحد يؤنسك وحدك هناك ..! 

تتحسر على أعمالك ..!

أو ربما تؤنسك أعمالك ..! 

رحلت عنا ولم يتبقى لنا سوى ما سطرته لنا يداك ..!!



اخـي و اخـتـي فأحرص و أحرصي ..!

على أن تكون سطورك ..!

حسنات جارية لك في قبرك ..!

فكل إنسان محاسب ..!

حاول بسرعة أن تغير وتعدل ..!

لأنك ببساطة ..!

أنت الآن ................
. " متصل " ...!!
أخوتي وأحبتي في الله ..!

هذه كلمات قرأتها هذا اليوم وفي هذه الساعه ..!

ولاني امر بموقف مشابه قررت ان أكتبها لكم ..!

فلماذا الان ونحن " متصلون " ..! 

لا نسعى لاسعاد من حولنا ..! 

لنعلم مقدار حبهم لنا ..!

من اعتبرونا اكثر مما كنا نتوقع ..! 

واعطونا اكثر مما نتخيل ..! 

لماذا لا نسعدهم ؟؟؟؟؟ 

لماذا لا نعبر لهم ولو بكلمة عن مدى سعادتنا لوجودهم بيننا ..!
لماذا وهم من يعطونا الامان ..!

في زمن قلما ما نجد فيه شخصا امينا يحافظ علينا ..!

ويحبنا بصدق دون مصالح ..! 

احبائي ..!

فلنحافظ على من يحبونا ..!

ونبحث بداخلنا ..! 

صدقوني سنجد اننا نحبهم ايضا ..!

حتى إن اخطأوا في حقنا ..!

فمن الواجب ان نسامحهم ..!

ونتذكر كل شئ طيب فعلوه بحقنا ..!

نتذكر ايامنا معهم ..!

كم رسموا البسمة على شفاهنا ..!

وادخلوا السعادة الى قلوبنا ..!

فلنتذكر ..!

فلربما اخطأنا في حقهم دون قصد في يوم من الايام ..!

هم ايضا سيسامحونا .. 

ابحث في قلبك عن التسامح ستجده في وسط قلبك ..!


او بمعنى اخر في قلب قلبك..!

في جوفه ..!

في صميمه ..!

في ذاك المكان الذي لا يسكنه الا من تحبهم فقط ..!

ابحث عن اصلك الطيب .. ودائما تذكر مقولة ..!

(ان سامحت الناس أحبوك )


وخجلوا من انفسهم لانهم يوما أخطؤوا في حقك

اعتذر عن الاطالة ..! 

ولكن ..!

بداخل كل منا انسان

طيب .. 
حساس بريء .. 
براءة الطفولة ..!

فلا تجعلوا الشيطان يتغلب عليكم ..!

ويجعل ما بداخلكم من شر وحقد ..!

اكثر مما بداخلكم من خير و محبة لمن حولكم ..! 
هذه كلمات ..!



ليتها تجد مكانا في قلوبكم ..!

قلوبكم الصافية النقية .. المحبة للخير ..!

لا انتظر منكم ردودا ..!

يكفيني انكم قرأتم كلماتي ..!

وامعنتم النظر في حياتكم السابقة والاتية ..!

وانا على يقين انكم لن تقرؤها وتنسوها ..!

بل ستأثر فيكم ..!

وسترسلونها لتفيدوا بها وتستفيدوا من أجر نقلها ..!

لهذا احبكم وأدعوا الله ان لا يحرمني اياكم ابدا


لا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## علياء أمجد

كلٌ منا له وجود على هذا العالم العنكبوتي ..! 

سواء على المسنجر أو في المواقع والمنتديات ..!

كون صداقات وربما كان مديراً لموقع ..!
أو إدارياً .. و ربما مشرفاً .. أو عضواً دائماً ..!

اعتدنا عليه يشارك .. يلعب ..! 

ولكن ..! 

سيأتي يوم ينظر الجميع لأسمك ليجدوا بجانبه ..!

( غير متصل ) 

ينتظرك أحبتك فلا تدخل ..!

ويرسلون على بريدك فلا تجيب ..!

ينتظرونك بالساعات على المسنجر ..!

لااااااااااا تدخل ..! 

مازالت الحاله ..! 

( غير متصل ) ..!

ربما أياماً خشيت أن يدخل أحد أحبتك ولا يجدك ..!

وتركت الحالة على المسنجر ..! 

( سأعود حالاً ) ..!

وأعتاد أن تعود ولكن أرادك الله عز وجل هذا اليوم..!

وهذه اللحظة أن لا تعود ..! 

يومها ستتوقف مشاركاتك عند عدد معين ..!

لن تستطيع أن تزيده ولو بمشاركه واحده فقط ..! 

لأنك ستكون قد رحلت عن الدنيا ..!
لن تكون قادرا على الاتصال حتى ترد أو تعلق ..!

أو حتى تعدل او تعتذر على ما فعلته يوما لمن اخطأت في حقهم ..!
فأنت لست معنا ..! 

انك هناك في حفرة ضيقة ..! 

من غير أحد يؤنسك وحدك هناك ..! 

تتحسر على أعمالك ..!

أو ربما تؤنسك أعمالك ..! 

رحلت عنا ولم يتبقى لنا سوى ما سطرته لنا يداك ..!!



اخـي و اخـتـي فأحرص و أحرصي ..!

على أن تكون سطورك ..!

حسنات جارية لك في قبرك ..!

فكل إنسان محاسب ..!

حاول بسرعة أن تغير وتعدل ..!

لأنك ببساطة ..!

أنت الآن ................
. " متصل " ...!!
أخوتي وأحبتي في الله ..!

هذه كلمات قرأتها هذا اليوم وفي هذه الساعه ..!

ولاني امر بموقف مشابه قررت ان أكتبها لكم ..!

فلماذا الان ونحن " متصلون " ..! 

لا نسعى لاسعاد من حولنا ..! 

لنعلم مقدار حبهم لنا ..!

من اعتبرونا اكثر مما كنا نتوقع ..! 

واعطونا اكثر مما نتخيل ..! 

لماذا لا نسعدهم ؟؟؟؟؟ 

لماذا لا نعبر لهم ولو بكلمة عن مدى سعادتنا لوجودهم بيننا ..!
لماذا وهم من يعطونا الامان ..!

في زمن قلما ما نجد فيه شخصا امينا يحافظ علينا ..!

ويحبنا بصدق دون مصالح ..! 

احبائي ..!

فلنحافظ على من يحبونا ..!

ونبحث بداخلنا ..! 

صدقوني سنجد اننا نحبهم ايضا ..!

حتى إن اخطأوا في حقنا ..!

فمن الواجب ان نسامحهم ..!

ونتذكر كل شئ طيب فعلوه بحقنا ..!

نتذكر ايامنا معهم ..!

كم رسموا البسمة على شفاهنا ..!

وادخلوا السعادة الى قلوبنا ..!

فلنتذكر ..!

فلربما اخطأنا في حقهم دون قصد في يوم من الايام ..!

هم ايضا سيسامحونا .. 

ابحث في قلبك عن التسامح ستجده في وسط قلبك ..!


او بمعنى اخر في قلب قلبك..!

في جوفه ..!

في صميمه ..!

في ذاك المكان الذي لا يسكنه الا من تحبهم فقط ..!

ابحث عن اصلك الطيب .. ودائما تذكر مقولة ..!

(ان سامحت الناس أحبوك )


وخجلوا من انفسهم لانهم يوما أخطؤوا في حقك

اعتذر عن الاطالة ..! 

ولكن ..!

بداخل كل منا انسان

طيب .. 
حساس بريء .. 
براءة الطفولة ..!

فلا تجعلوا الشيطان يتغلب عليكم ..!

ويجعل ما بداخلكم من شر وحقد ..!

اكثر مما بداخلكم من خير و محبة لمن حولكم ..! 
هذه كلمات ..!



ليتها تجد مكانا في قلوبكم ..!

قلوبكم الصافية النقية .. المحبة للخير ..!

لا انتظر منكم ردودا ..!

يكفيني انكم قرأتم كلماتي ..!

وامعنتم النظر في حياتكم السابقة والاتية ..!

وانا على يقين انكم لن تقرؤها وتنسوها ..!

بل ستأثر فيكم ..!

وسترسلونها لتفيدوا بها وتستفيدوا من أجر نقلها ..!

لهذا احبكم وأدعوا الله ان لا يحرمني اياكم ابدا


لا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## علياء أمجد

هل تعلم أن :
1- حجم العيون لا يتغير منذ الولادة لكن حجمي الأنف و الأذن لا يتوقفان عن النمو

2- ترمش النساء تقريبا ضعف الرجال

3- من الغريب و المدهش أن الصراصير بعد إحتكاكها بالأنسان تسار إلى مخابئها من أجل تنظيف جسمها

4- الإنسان هو المخلوق الوحيد الذي ينام على ظهره

5- أول مالك لشركة مالبورو مات مصابا بسرطان الرئة

6- الخطوط الجوية الأمريكية وفرت مبلغ أربعين ألف دولار عام 1987م عندما ألغت زيتونة واحدة من كل صحن سلطة يقدم لركاب الدرجة الأولى

7- معظم الغبار الموجود داخل المنزل تكون نتيجة بقايا الجلد الميت الذي يسقط من سكانها 

8- ما بين 25 % إلى 33 %من سكان العالم يعطسون عندما يتعرضون فجأه للضوء

9- كمية الدم الموجودة في جسم الرجل تفوق تلك الموجودة في جسم المرأة ولا علاقة لذلك بالقدرة على الإحساس

10- كوكب الزهرة هو الكوكب الوحيد الذي يدور مع حركة عقارب الساعة

11- صوت البطة لا يسمع له صوت صدى و لم يكتشف سبب ذلك

12- التفاح - و ليس الكافين - هو المنبه الأقوى لمساعدة الإنسان على الإستيقاظ في الصباح 

13- لا يمكن طي أي ورقة من النصف أكثر من سبع مرات

14- حبات اللؤلؤتذوب في الخل

15- جميع الدبب القطبية تستخدم اليد اليسرى

16- عين النعامة أكبر من دماغها

----------


## علياء أمجد

الموقع الجغرافى : 

تقع خطوط نازكا في صحراء البيرو الجنوبية القاحله بين مدينتى نازكا و بالبا التى تبعد حوالى 400 كلم. . جنوب ليما عاصمة البيرو، تغطي الخطوط مساحة 450 كيلومتر مربع تقريبا ، من الصحراء الرملية وكذلك المنحدرات من معالم جبال الانديز. ويبلغ عدد الاشكال حوالى 300 شكل ، ومعظم الأشكال الهندسية مرئية بوضوح من الجو. 

سهل نازكا :

قدرات سهل نازكا تكاد تكون فريدة من نوعها لقدرتها على الحفاظ على العلامات ، ويرجع ذلك الى مزيج من المناخ واحدة من اكثر المناطق جفافا على الارض ، مع عشرين دقيقة فقط من هطول الامطار في السنة وتضاريس الارض الحجريه التي تقلل الى أدنى حد من اثر الرياح على مستوى سطح الارض. . لا الغبار أو رمل لتغطية السهل ، وقلة الامطار و الرياح وبعض العوامل الاخرى ساعدت على الحفاظ على الخطوط عبر السنين كما هى .

اكتشاف خطوط نازكا : 

اكتشفت خطوط نازكا للمرة عند بداية الطيران التجارى عبر الصحراء فى بيرو فى عام 1920 م. . وافادة الركاب عن رؤية ‘مهابط الطائرات الصغيرة على ارض الواقع ادناه. 

النظريات:

ماريا ريتش عالمة الرياضيات وعالمة الآثار الشهيرة لخطوط نازكا .. أعربت عن اعتقادها ان الخطوط تقويم فلكي يشير الى اتجاه و ارتفاع النجوم والكواكب.و تشكيلات مثل العنكبوت والقرد يمكن ان تظهر نجمة قطبية مثل اوريون وان هذه الخطوط اقيمت تقريبا عام 300 قبل الميلاد بناء على تواريخ الكربون المشع الموجود فى التربة هناك، وكانت من الرافضين للنظرية التى تقول ان كائنات فضائية قامت بعمل الخطوط .ماريا ريتش توفيت فى عام 1998 فى سن 95. هى. مدفونه في المنطقة القاحله . 

الاستاذ جيرالد هوكنز وفريقه الفلكي ذهبوا الى نزكا لاثبات نظرية ماريا ريتش لكنه لم يوفق. . في عام 1968 ، فى دراسة قامت بها الجمعية الجغرافية الوطنية فى البيرو. جاءت نتيجتها باُ ن الخطوط لم تكن تشير الى النجوم والكواكب ولم توافقها قبل 2000عام .

وفي الاونة الاخيرة ، قد اشار العالم يوهان راينارد ا الى ان الجبال المحيطة كانت أكثر فعالية بكثير كآلية لاستخدام التقويم الشمسي ؛ وان الخطوط ليسش لها لزوم .

اريك فون الكاتب السويسري اقترح ، في كتابه عربات من الآلهة 1968 ، ، ان الخطوط القديمة وقد بنيت من قبل رواد الفضاء على الهبوط او المخلوقات الفضائية وهذه النظرية منتشرة بشكل كبير.

وتوجد نظريات اخرى ترجح ان تكون الخطوط كانت تستخدم كاُداة للارصاد الجوية ، او اماكن للغرابين التى يتم التضحية بها وايضا مكان لممارسة الطقوس الدينية القديمة فى الانكا.

----------


## علياء أمجد

هذه قصة قراتها في احد المنتديات فيها عبرة فحبيت ان تستفيدو منها حادثة حدثت لأمرأة في أحد المنتديات وهي على لسانها تقـول :

حزن وألم يعتصران قلبي الذي أقبل كعادته بكل بشر وشوق يتصفح منتداه المفضل ـمنتدى(....)دون أن يعلم ما أضمر له الغيب في طياته .. وما أخفاه القدر من حدثانه......جئت كعادتي أقطف ألذ الثمر وأحلى الجوهر وأغلى الدرر من هذا المنتدى فماذا وجدت


وجدت مشاركة أثارت فضولي كأي متصفح للموقع كانت بعنوان :أكتشف الخطأ في هذه الصورة.... ففتحت الصفحة لأن دقة الملاحظة تستهويني وأحب تدريب ذهني بشكل دوري عليها...فماذا حصل؟؟؟وجدت صورة عادية لم أر فيها أي خطأ وأنا أجيل بصري في أنحائها .. وفجأة وأنا أدقق النظر امتلأت الشاشة بصورة مرعبة وضجت سماعات جهازي بصوت صراخ مخيف أفزعني أيما
فزع!!

مهلا لم ينته الأمر عند هذا الحد لقد فقدت طفلي البكر وجنيني الأول الذي لم تكتحل عيناي بمرآه فآه ثم آه يعتذر لي صاحب تلك المزحة .. ولكن هل سيعيد اعتذاره مشاعر الفرحة التي غمرتني وأنا أتلقى خبر حملي بطفلي الأول؟؟ هل سينسخ اعتذاره آلامي ومصيبتي بفقد جنيني الذي كنت أرقب نموه في أحشائي وأمني نفسي بمرآه؟؟إخواني الكرام .. لا تعتبوا علي لأن مصيبتي مؤلمة وحزني شديد أتجلد لاحتماله...


أنا مؤمنة بالقضاء والقدر و مازلت أردد : اللهم أجرني على مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها... مازلت أحوقل وأسترجع..ولم أفقد الثقة بالله والحمد لله...ولكني فقط أطالب بشدة وأنا أودعكم بكف أذى من به أذى .. وبالأخذ على يد السفيه ومنعه من المزاح القاتل....كالمزحة التي أودت بحياة طفلي ونبض فؤادي وريحانة روحي ولصاحب تلك المزحة أقول : لا أحلك الله من دم صغيري إن كنت عامدا الإساءة وإفزاع الناس ......... وعند الله تجتمع الخصوم

----------


## علياء أمجد

هعيش حياتى

والله لعيش حياتى من بعدك...والله ماهيفرق بعدك

ذى ماهنت عليك...هتهون انت عليه

ذى ماروحت هترج يوم

مش هقف علشان تكمل...مش هندم واقعد واتحمل

مش هتمنى رجوعك يوم

ايوه بجد جرحت كتير...ايوه اهو جرحك قصرفيه كتير

سامع ,جرحك علم فيه...بكى دموعى وجرح فيا

عذب كل الناس حوليه

حتى الواحده دخلت ليه...ماانا مش حمل عيون الناس

هبقى انا ذيك واعمل ذيك

والله لو هموت من بعدك...والله لو هيفرق بعدك

هبكى واكمل واتحمل...مش هستنى رجوعك يوم

هصبر قلبى وعينى عليك...وهقوله دا درس منك ليك

مهو كان فكرك حته منه...حاسس بيه وواقف جنبه

بس اتعلم يمسح دمعه

وانا والله لعيش من بعدك...منت فى بعدك ذى قربك

والله لعيش حياتى

الكاتب

عاشق الجمال
او قلب صافى

او صافى القلب

يارب تنال اعجاب الجميع

----------


## علياء أمجد

للأسف ,نحن لسنا ملائكة,

ولسنا نعيش في الجنة ,

ولذلك فقط يوجد في حياة

بعض منا أعداء ويوجد

الحقود ويوجد الحسود ,

وكما قال الدكتور عايض القرني في كتابه لا تحزن

( يوجد اشخاص هدفهمـْ الوحيد هو تدمير أهداف الآخرين )

للأسف أحيانًا يكون من الأقارب قد يكون أخ أو أُخْت أو حتَّى

أبْ أو أُمـْ يتعمد تدمير حياتكَ أو إهانتكَ أو إذلالكَ حتَّى كما

قال الله تعالى :

( يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوْا إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمـْ وأَوْلاَدِكُمـْ عَدُوًّا لَكُمـْ فَـ احْذَرُوهُمـْ )




فإذا كُنْتَ أو كُنْتِ مِمَّنْ حالفهمـْ الحظ السيِّء وأُبتليتَ

بعدوٍّ الذي قد يكون أحيانًا صاحب نفوذ ..


فماذا تفعل عندما تجمعكمـْ الدنيا في نفس الغرفة وتُضْطَر

أن تنظر إلى عينيه بل وتتكلم معه أيضًا لانه بكل

سعة وجه إبتسمـَ لك ؟؟





هل تلزمـْ الصَّمت ! وتتظاهر باللامبالاة فبالتاكيد

إظهارك لكرهك سيكون دليل نصرة ؟




أمـْ



تظهر له نظرات الحقد والكرة وتتلفظ بالفاظ سيئة

في وجهة ؟




أمـْ



تتحاشاه وتتحاشي تماما النظر في وجهة ؟




أمـْ




تحتسب الله على مافعله بكَ ؟



أحب اسمع أرآئكم لأنه دليل لشخصياتكم

بـِ انتظاركمـ ..

----------


## علياء أمجد

*قنــــــــــآاآعٌ تَحتَ الْوجُوهًـ* 



_نرسم السعـاده تحت قنــاعٍ يحمل الاوجـــآاآاع_ 


_ونتظاهر بالمحبه والكراهيه تتناشر بين الضلوع_ 


_نعطي ونعطي وننتظر مقابل كل ما أوعطــــــي_ 


_ونتكبر على ضعيف وفي لحظه ننكسر له في كل أنطواآاء_


_نسمع ونرى عن التضحيه ولكنهآاآ صوره مذيفه في الوجوه_ 


_نتظاهر بالعطــاآاء ونمتلئ نــحـــن بالغرور_ 


_والكرم وأن ظل ظل فقط في شهرٍ كريم_


_ولكن النظر له بعدها يختفي كالسراب_ 


_أن نسعد ذلكـ بحالٍ كان كالصفاء_ 


_يعطي ولآ بنتظر القبول_ 


_يُكرم على ضعيف بلا أشفاق_ 


_يُسامح وأن أذنب في الحقوق_ 


_يقدم لآ يأخذ بأحتيال_ 


_يرى المال دئما آخرَ المطاآاف_ 


_يسعى ليحقق للحياه_


_يتركـ الآلم واللأوجاآاآع للدهرِ الطويل_ 


_ويمسح من ذاكرتهِ معنى الغرور_ 


_فحياتنا لآ تستحق كل ما نحمله من جروح_


_فيا هذا لآ تتخفى بقناعٍ تحت الوجوه ..،،_

----------


## علياء أمجد

_ماذا تعلمت فيما مضى من العمر؟_ 

أحبائي الموضوع هنا هيكون شامل ،، 
على كل شيء مضى من عمرنا ،، 


وكل لحظهـ عدت علينا وأتعلمنا منها،، 




سواء الموقف ده كان سلبي أو كان ايجابي ،، 




فهنا هنقول موقف حصلك من عمرك ،،
أتعلمت منه شيء يفيدك في حياتك وطريقك القاآاآدم،،




فلو كان عندك موقف أطرحهـ هنا عشاآاآن تعم اللأستفادهـ ،،
للجميع ... 
والموقف ده ممكن يكون موقف ،،

مضحك 
أو 

حزين 
أو 

مؤلم
أو

عادي يعني
لــــــــــــــكــــــــــن
يكون وراه هدف معين نستفيد منهـ كلنا 
و أكيد ما فيش حد ما مرش عليهـ موقف إلا واتعلم منه
هنا بقى عاوزيين نعرف الموقف دهـ ونشوف هنتعلم منه ايه ..
تمام كده فهمتوا ,, 
منتظاراكم بقى ...,,
ردوووووووووا بقى ....

----------


## علياء أمجد

يا أعزائي عندي شوية نكت تضحكك و تسليك أقرئوا وأديني تعليئك عليهم ........ يلا بينا ..... 

- غبى سافر مع أهلهو طول الطريق للمطار وهو يردد
ياريتنى جيبت التلفزيون
ياريتنى جبت التلفزيون
ولما وصل للمطار
قالوله أهله:
زهئتنا من التلفيزون ألي عايزه منه 

قال : الجوازات فوق التلفيزون.........

2- مدرس سأل طلاب:
اللى يحس أنه غبي يوقف؟
وقف واحد......... قاله المدرس:أنت حاسس أنك غبى؟
قال:لا بس قلت عيب نخليك واقف لواحدك كده !

3- محشش أمه تعبانة...مشى للصيدلية يجيبلها دواء وي أول ما رجع لقي أمه ميتة قال قسم بالله حركة بايخة.

4- ضابط يحقق مع المحشش قاله فين ساكن؟
قاله مع أخويه.
قاله الضابط طيب أخوك فين ساكن؟
قاله المحشش معاى.
قاله الضابط الله يلعنك أنت و أخوك... فين ساكنين؟
قاله المحشش مع بعض ........... 

لكن في فزورة يمكن يا حبايبي توجع راسكوا بس يلا كل يهون عشاني .....ها ها ها .... 


حسن أبو عليا وحسين أبو منيره حسن تزوج منيرة وحسين تزوج عليا كل واحد جاله ولد ما صلة القرابة بينالعيلة دي؟





ايه وجعت راسكم معلش بس عايزة تعليئكم وردكم ......... آه ....... أنتم أدها وأدود يلا ........ فكروا كده وركزوا  وعايزة ردكم عليا ......... مش عايزة حد يكسل  وما يردش كلوا يفكر ويشغل مخه معايا

----------


## علياء أمجد

*[أُرِِيْدُ .ْ.وَلَكِنْ .ْ.ْ~ْ}ًَ* 




أُرِيْدُ وَ لَكِنْ ..!

بَعْضُ المَشَآعِرْ نُفْصِحُ عَنْهَآ بَعْدَ تَرَدّدْ ...

وَ

*لَكِنْ ...

تَظَلّ فِيْ طََرِيْقِنَآ بَعْضُ الْعَقَبًآتِ ...

هُنَـآ

نَتَجَرَّدُ مِنْ عَقَبَآتِنَآ .. لِنَتَمَنّىْ .. وَ لَكِنْ !
*

----------


## علياء أمجد

*نجوم في السماآء!!!* 


هل أستطيع الوصول لكي أيتهاآ النجوم العاآليهـ؟؟؟



أم أن وجودي على الأرض حعلني في نظركـ مثل الأرض؟؟؟



ماآذاآ فعلتي لجعلي أتمنى كوني مكاآنكـ؟؟؟



هل هذاآ بسبب طموحي.؟؟؟



أم أريد الابتعاآد لكثرة جروحي؟؟؟



هذاآ مجرد تمني أن أكون مكاآنكـ...



فأنت عاآليهـ كماآ أنت...



و أناآ كماآ تنظرين لي من (فوق)...



باختصاآر...



(كن طموحاً تصبح نجماً)...

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لتتشبسى بالأمل أ. علياء لايوجد مستحيل مع المثابرة والكد والجهد .....ستصلين يوما الى المليون رد....*
*مداخلاتك بالموضوع تحوى ردودا مختلفة الاتجاهات والمعانى متباينة الأذواق ولكنها رائعة وأتفقدها من آن لآخر كلما دخلت الى المنتدى ...*
*خالص تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم ....*
*دمتى بود*

----------


## علياء أمجد

:M20(21):   :M20(28): 

شكرا على تشجيعك لى يا أستاذ / هيثم 
وسعيدة جدا جدا بتواجدك فى الموضوع معى ...

 :Tr7ib Tr 4 1:

----------


## علياء أمجد

ما هو نوع اسمك ??! 



هذه كل الحروف العربية , فما رايك ان تطلع عليها , وان تبحث عن نفسك بينها .. 



اذا كان اسمك يبدا باحد هذه الحروف النارية :

" أ , ه , ط , م , ف , ش , ذ " 


فأن صاحبها معجب بنفسه , عصبي ,نشيط وحيوي, متكبر , مثالي في مواقفه, ذكي وعاطفي. 






أما إذا كان يبدأ بأحد .. الحروف الترابية: 

" ب, و , ي , ن , ص , ث , ض "

فأن صاحبها متواضع , طيب القلب , صبور, رزين, ولديه وفاءفي عواطفه.






أما الحروف الهوائية:

" ج , ز , ك , س , ق , ت , ظ "

فأنه عطوف , متأمل وخيالي, بحاجة الى الحب والرومانسية, سريع التأثر.






أما الحروف المائية:

" د , ح , ل , ع , ر , خ , غ " 

فأنه صاحب خيال واسع , بسيط , حسن التصرف, كريم.



فأي من الحروف انتم

----------


## علياء أمجد

الفرق بين الحب والعشق
-أمام الشخص الذي تعشق نبضات قلبك تخفق في سرعه.
ـ ولكن أمام الشخص الذي تحب تشعر في السعادة في قربه.

ـ أمام الشخص الذي تعشق يظهر الشتاء وكأنه ربيعًا.
ـ ولكن أمام الشخص الذي تحب يكون الشتاء شتاء جميلاً.

ـ إذا نظرت في عين الشخص الذي تعشق تحمر وجنتيك.
ـ ولكن إذا نظرت في عين الشخص الذي تحب فتبتسم.


ـ أمام الشخص الذي تعشق لاتستطيع أن تقول كل مايدور في مخيلتك.
ـ ولكن أمام الشخص الذي تحب تستطيع أن تفعل ذلك.
الفرق بين الحب والعشق

ـ أمام الشخص الذي تعشق أنت تشع في الخجل.
ـ ولكن أمام الشخص الذي تحب تستطيع إظهار نفسك أمامه.


-الشخص الذي تعشقه يأتي إلى مخيلتك مرة كل دقيقتين.
ـ أنت لاتستطيع أن تنظر مباشرة إلى عين من تعشق .
ـ ولكن دائمًا تستطيع الإبتسامه أمام عيون من تحب.

ـ عندما يبكي من تعشق فأنت تبكي معه.
ـ ولكن من تحب تحاول أن تخفف عنه.

ـ الشعور في العشق يبدأ في العيون.
ـ والشعور في الحب يبدأ في الأذن.

ـ إذا توقفت عن حب شخص كل ماتحتاج له أن تغلق أذنيك.
ـ ولكن إذا حاولت إغلاق عينيك العشق سوف يتحول إلى قطرات من الدموع
وسوف يبقى في قلبك إلى الأبد بعد ذلك 

اتمني ان ينال اعجابكم

----------


## علياء أمجد

*'سطور هذا الموضوع بمثابة بلاغ لمن يهمه الامر.. ورسالة تحذير لأي شخص...*
*احترسوا قبل ان تجدوا هذه اللعبة في حجرات اخوانكم...أو أولادكم ...أو*

*اسمها 'الويجا'.. سحر أسود يختبأ داخل لعبة سرعان ما يتحول إلي كابوس*
*مخيف بعد ان يمارسها اللاعب بطريقة معينة!.. المرعب ان هذه اللعبة*
*تباع في محلات الألعاب ويمارسها الأطفال والشباب دون وعي لعواقبها*
*المخيفة!*

*والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه الآن: كيف يمارس اللاعب هذه اللعبة المخيفة؟!*


*باختصار مجموعة من الأصدقاء يجتمعون في جو مليء بالخوف والفزع حول*
*دائرة من الارقام والحروف، يحاولون استكشاف مستقبلهم البعيد من خلال*
*لعبة تسمي 'الويجا'.. ولايعلمون أنهم دخلوا عالم السحر الأسود*
*وبكلمات بسيطة أستدعوا الجن خادم الحروف الذي قلب حياتهم رأسا علي*
*عقب وتسبب في إصابة صديقتهم بإنهيار عصبي بعد ما تحدثت مع والدها*
*المتوفي!*

*البداية مثيرة والنهاية كانت أشد إثارة..*


*أخبار الحوادث اقتحمت هذا العالم المثير والغريب.. لتبعث برسالة*
*تحذير إلي الآباء والأمهات.. خدو بالكم من ألعاب ابناءكم.. فليست كل*
*لعبة بريئة!*



*ويجا ويجا come to play الكلمات السابقة هي بأختصار كلمة السر للدخول*
*إلي عالم السحر الأسود.. لعبة خطيرة يمارسها الأطفال والشباب دون وعي*
*منهم ودون النظر للعواقب التي تصاحبها من أضرار معنوية قد تنتهي في*
*بعض الأحيان لأمراض نفسية مستعصية لايمكن الشفاء منها والمعروف أن*
*السحر ذكر في القرآن الكريم وحرم علي الناس ممارسته خاصة السحر*
*الأسود لما يتسبب فيه من أضرار جسيمة.*


*الترحيب بالجن!*

*يعود أصل هذه اللعبة لقديم الزمان عندما قام بعض السحرة بتحضير جن*
*يسمي 'خادم الأرقام' أو ويجا 'ouiaja والمقصود منها معرفة اجابات*
*لبعض الأسئلة المستقبلية من خلال خادم الحروف الذي يبدأ في الظهور*
*بعد ذكر الكلمات اللازمة لإحضاره وفي قديم الزمان تطلب ممارسة هذه*
*العملية مجموعة من الأوراق الصغيرة والمنقوش عليها الحروف كلها بدءا*
*من الألف... وإلي الياء والارقام من 'صفر إلي تسعة' بالأضافة لثلاث*
*أوراق أخري منقوش عليها كلمة 'نعم، لا، الوداع' ويتم وضع الأوراق*
*كلها علي شكل دائرة ويوضع الثلاث أوراق الأخيرة في منتصف الدائرة*
*تحديدا وباستخدام مؤشر صغير تكون اللعبة جاهزة تماما.. وفي جو يملأه*
*الغموض والخوف يبدأ اللاعبون في وضع أطراف أصابعهم علي المؤشر*
*ويرددون الكلمات اللازمة لإحضار 'ويجا' وفجأة يشعرون بالمؤشر تحركه*
*قوي خفية ويتجه المؤشر لكلمة 'نعم' وفي هذه اللحظة يربط الجميع حزام*
*الأمان إستعدادا للدخول إلي السحر الأسود ويبدأون بإلقاء الأسئلة*
*الخفيفة في البداية كنوع من المداعبة والترحيب بالجن الموجود معهم*
*ومن ثم تبدأ الأسئلة الحقيقية وتكون أسئلة عن أشياء ستحدث بالمستقبل*
*وهنا يبتسم الشيطان إبتسامته المفزعة عندما يتأكد أنه قد سيطر تماما*
*علي عقول المشتركين في هذه اللعبة والذين لايبالون بحرمانية ممارسة*
*هذا النوع من السحر الشرير ويستمرون في التمادي بالخطأ.*

----------


## علياء أمجد

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( لا تزال قدما عبدٍ حتى يسأل عن أربع : عن عمره فيم أفناه ، وعن علمه ما فعله به ، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه ، وعن جسمه فيم أبلاه ....)).

السائل : أيها الوقت العزيز ، هل يمكن أن نأخذ منك قليلاً ؟
الوقت : أنا حريص على نفسي ولا أستطيع التفريط بشيء مني إلا في علم نافع أو عمل صالح أو مصلحة راجحة .
السائل : أنت شخصية مهمة والناس في شوق إليك ، نريد بضعاً من الدقائق فقط . 
الوقت : لا بأس ، ولكن بسرعة واختصار ودون تكرار .
السائل : عرف بنفسك ؟ 
الوقت : أعجب مخلوقات الله . أقسم بي ربي في كتابه . أنا الثواني والدقائق والساعات والأيام والسنين ، أنا الليل والنهار .
السائل : ذكر لنا شيئاً من صفاتك . 
الوقت : إذا ذهبت لا أعود ، لا أقدر بثمن ، ولا بديل لي .
السائل : ماذا قال عنك الله في كتابه الكريم ؟ 
الوقت : قال تعالى:{وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومُ مُسَخَّرَاتٌ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ} [ النحل:12].
السائل : وماذا قال عنك الرسول r ؟
الوقت : قال رسول الله r : (( لن تزال قدما عبدٍ حتى يسأل عن أربع : عن عمره فيم أفناه ، وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه ، وعن علمه ماذا عمل به ، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه )).
السائل : هل أنت من ذهب ؟ 
الوقت : يقولون ذلك عني ، وهو غير صحيح ، فأنا لا يمكن أن أعوض لا بالذهب ولا بما هو أغلى من الذهب .
السائل : ولماذا ؟ 
الوقت : لأني أنا الحياة ألم تسمع ( الوقت هو الحياة ) . 
السائل : وماذا عنك أيضاً ؟
الوقت : قال الحسن البصري ( وقد كان يعتني بي اعتناءً فائقاً ) : ( اليوم الذي تطلع فيه الشمس ثم تغيب لا يعود أبداً ) وهو صادق . وقال أحد الحكماء ( الوقت كالسيف إن لم تقطعه قطعك ) ، وقال يحيى بن هبيرة شيخ ابن الجوزي : ( وقت الإنسان هو عمره في الحقيقة ، وهو مادة حياته الأبدية في النعيم المقيم ومادة معيشته الضنك في العذاب الأليم وهو يمر مر السحاب فما كان من وقته لله وبالله فهو حياته وعمره وغير ذلك ليس محسوباً من حياته وإن عاش فيه عيش البهائم ، فإذا قطع وقته خير ما قطعه به النوم والبطالة فموت هذا خير من حياته ) .
السائل : من هم أصدقاؤك ؟ 
الوقت : كل من اهتم بي ويحرص عليَّ فهو صديقي ،

----------


## علياء أمجد

.. نسينا .. أو.. تناسينا ..



نعم أذهل التقدم الحضاري عقولنا وأبهرنا الغرب بما يقدموه من إنجازات حضارية للحياة العصرية
حتى صار الغرب حلم لكل طفل وشاب وقدوة له على أرض الواقع ولا زلنا نحن أمة التنظير لا التطبيق في معتقدنا وحضارتنا.
نسينا أو تناسينا ..
الحضارة الإسلامية التي ظهرت بدايةً من أرض العرب وكونت حضارة عالمية تعلّم منها الغرب وأستفاد منها وطورها في وقت كان الغرب يعيشون في ظلام الجهل والنعارات العرقية.
نسينا أو تناسينا ..
ديننا الإسلامي دين الحضارة والتطور. 


نسينا أو تناسينا ..
دستورنا القرآن صالح لكل زمان ومكان.
نسينا أو تناسينا ..
فشل الغرب بأستعمارنا بقوة السلاح لقوة عقيدتنا.
نسينا أو تناسينا ..
ما خطط لنا الغرب لإستعمار عقولنا بالتشكيك في عقيدتنا.
نسينا أو تناسينا ..
ما قام المستشرقون به وهي الحركة الثقافية الواسعة التي نشطت مع زيادة المطامع الغربية وتكفل بها باحثين من غير الإسلام.
هدفها المعلن أنها حركة علمية تدرس تراث الشرق أما هدفها الخفي والذي جاءوا من أجله هو التشكيك بثوابت الدين.
نسينا أو تناسينا ..
أنه ظهر من أبناء جلدتنا من تأثر بأفكار المستشرقين وأطلق عليهم العلمانيين.
نسينا أو تناسينا ..
أهداف الغرب في التشكيك في المصادر الإسلامية إلى تشويه عقيدتنا إلى محاربة لغتنا العربية إلى إثارة النعارات القومية والعرقية إلى إغراق الأمة في الشهوات والملذات إلى جعل المرأة سلاح فتاك بتحريرها من دينها وحيائها وأخلاقها.
نسينا أو تناسينا ..
إستخدامهم لشتى وسائل الإعلام بكل أنواعه لتحقيق أهدافهم.


فماذا نحن فاعلون

----------


## علياء أمجد

اكتشف علماء الغرب اكتشاف مذهل للغايه

ماذا اكتشفو


اكتشفو نجم حجمه صغير ويبلغ حجمع مايقارب حجم كرة القدم

ولكنه ثقيل الوزن ثقيل للغاايه 

وقد قال علماء الغرب عن هذا الثقل انه تصدر منه اصوات طقطقه

اي بمعنى طق طق طق طق

وقالو ايضا عن ثقل هذا النجم انه لو صقط على الارض لثقبها من راسها الى نهايتها او حتى اسفلها

سبحان الله العضيم

ناتي الان للمفاجاءه المذهله

رد عليهم عالم من علماء المسلمين وهو الشيخ الدكتور زغلول النجار
فماذا رد عليهم

قالهم وبكل فخر 

ان هذا الاكتشاف نحن المسلمين نعرفه من الف واربعمية سنه قبل تكتشفونه

اندهشتو الان اكيييييييييد

فسالوه كيف تعرفونه
فقال عندنا في القران الكريم

فهل منكم احد اعزائي القراء يعرف هذه الايات

فان هذا النجم له سورة كريمه في القران والله عز وجل اقسم به

السوره سور الطارق والايه

قال تعالى

( والسماء والطارق * وما ادراك مالطارق * النجم الثاقب )
سبحان الله وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا رسول الله

----------


## علياء أمجد

هاكم القصة من البداية.....


حدثنا من نثق بروايته عن حادثه غريبة حيث قال : 
كان هناك شاب في مقتبل العمر وله معرفة بفتاة يحبها......?كانا يخرجان مع بعض 
ويقضيان معظم الوقت معاً......؟ 

وبعد مدة من هذه العلاقة أحست الفتاة بالملل من هذا الشاب ففكرت في طريقه لتبعده 
عنها .......؟فأتته في يوم .....? 

وقالت له : ?إن أحد الشباب تقدم لخطبتي فوافق أبي عليه وأنا أيضا وافقت.... ? 

قال الشاب : ?مستحيل أن تكوني لغيري .....?سآتي لخطبتك غداً من أبيك... ? 

قالت الشابة : ?لااااااااا لقد وافق أبي على الشاب واتفقا على يوم الخطبة.....?فلذا 
يجب علينا أن نفترق.. ? 

قال الشاب : ?لااااا لن نفترق وأنتي يجب أن تخرجي معي عندما أحب أن تخرجي وإلاَّ 
سأخرج صورك وأرسلها لأبيك..... ? 

قالت الشابة : ?أرجوووووووووك لا تفعل فأنت تعلم ماذا يمكن أن يكون لو نشرت 
صوري.... ? 

قال الشاب : ?إذاً تخرجين معي الآن .......?فوافقت الشابة...?وخرجا......?واثناء 
نزهتهما 

مرا على المقبرة في أحد أحياء الرياض ... ?فقالت الشابة: ?قف هنا ...?قال الشاب : 
?لماذا ?? 

قالت : ?أريد أن ادخل المقبرة لأقرأ الفاتحة على قبر أمي .... ? 

قال الشاب: ?لاااااا لا يسمح لكي بدخول المقابر لأنكي فتاة.. ? 

قالت : ?ارجووووووك لا تحرمني هذه الأمنية المسألة كلها عشر دقايق.... ? 

قال الشاب : ?إذاً انزل معكي .... ? 

قالت : ?لا ليس هناك حاجة....?انتظرني في السيارة... ? 

دخلت الفتاة المقبرة وانتظر الشاب في السيارة و كان الوقت ليلاً....? 

مرت عشر دقائق....?عشرون ...?نصف ساعة ولم ترجع الفتاة.....? 

قلق الشاب عليها فنزل من سيارته ........? 

وجد حارس المقبرة الباكستاني على الباب فقال له الشاب : ?أين الفتاة التي مرت أمامك 
قبل قليل...؟ 

قال البواب: ?لم يمر أحد من أمامي ولم يدخل المقبرة أحد من العصر........ ؟ 

قال الشاب : ?إذا لم تعترف فسأحضر لك الشرطة.... ? 

قال البواب: ?احضر من تريد فأنا لم أرى أحدا ولا تحاول أن تتهمني بشيء لم 
افعله..... ? 

فاتصل الشاب بالشرطة ........ ? 

حضرت الشرطة للمقبرة وتم انتقال الشاب والباكستاني لضابط التحقيق بالمركز.......? 

سمع الضابط أقوال الشاب بعد أن كشف كل أوراقه واعترف بعلاقته بهذه الفتاة.....? 

وسمع أيضا أقوال الباكستاني..... ? 

فاحتار الضابط من هذه القضية.....? 

وقال لن يحل هذا الخيط إلاَّ والد الفتاة......? 

طُلِب والد الفتاة للمركز... ?الضابط: ?هل أنت فلان.......?والد فلانة... ?والد 
الفتاة؟نعم........? 
خير ماذا حدث...??? 

الضابط : ?أين ابنتك?? والد الفتاة : ?توفيت من عامين .......?لماذا?? 

هنا صرخ الشاب ......... 

معقوووول ......?لقد كانت معي من ساعتين.... ? 

والد الفتاة: ?أنت مجنون........?ابنتي متوفاة منذ عامين ........ ? 

الضابط : ?ممممم ..... ?إذا دلنا على قبرها لننبش القبر ونرى ما هو الموضوع 
بالضبط.... ? 

والد الفتاة : ?ولكن....... ? 

الضابط :?ليس هناك حل آخر ......?حتى نرضي ضمائرنا ويتم معرفة الحقيقة....... ? 

ذهب الجميع للمقبرة أمر الضابط أن يحفر القبر ......... ? 

حفروا القبر ...........? 

ويا للمفاجأة ........?لقد كانت صدمة للجميع فقد رأوا شيئاً لا يوصف ........ ? 

انه منظر غريب وعجيب ...........? 

اقترب الجميع من القبر لتأكد مما فيه اكثر .....? 

فإذا بهم يروا... ؟ 





ما هذا........?????????????؟؟؟ 





صرخ الجميع صرخة عجيبة ؟؟!!!! 




وجدوا لوحةً مكتوب عليها : 

















إن القبر الذي حفرته غير صحيح ........?حاول مرة أخرى وشكرا!!


ههههههههههههههههههه حلووووووووة ولا باااااااااااااااااايخة

----------


## علياء أمجد

_قبل ان تؤدي صلاتك



هل فكرت يوما_



_وأنت تسمع الاذان_



_بان جبار السموات والارض يدعوك للقائه في الصلاة_



_وأنت تتوضا_



_بانك تستعد لمقابلة ملك الملوك_



_وأنت تكبر تكبيرة الاحرام_



_بأنك ستدخل في مناجاة ربك السميع العليم_



_وأنت تقرا سورة الفاتحة في الصلاة_



_بانك في حوار خاص بينك وبين خالقك ذي القوة المتين_



_وأنت تؤدي حركات الصلاة_



_بأن هنالك الاعدادالتي لايعلمها إلا الله من الملائكة_



_راكعون واخرون ساجدون منذ الاف السنين_ 



_حتى اطت السماء بهم_ 



_وأنت تسجد_ 



_بأ، اعظم واجمل مكان يكون فيه الانسان هو ان يكون_



_قريبا من ربه الواحد الاحد_



_وأنت تسلم في اخر الصلاة_



_بانك تتحرق شوقا للقائك القادم مع الرحمن الرحيم_



_الشوق الى الله ولقائه_



_نسيم يهب على القلب ليذهب وهج الدنيا_



_المستأنس بالله_ 



_جنته في صدره_



_وبستانه في قلبه_



_ونزهته في رضى ربه_



_ارق القلوب قلب يخشى الله_



_واعذب الكلام ذكر الله_



_واطهر حب الحب في الله_



_ومن وطن قلبه عند ربه_



_سكن واستراح_



_ومن ارسله في الناس اضطرب واشتد به القلق_



_اذا احسست بضيق او حزن ردد دائما_



_لا إله الان انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين_



_هي طب القلوب_ 



_نورها سر الغيوب_ 



_ذكرها يمحو الذنوب_



_لا إله الا الله_


_اللهم حرم وجه من يقرأ هذه الكلمات_



_على النار واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى_



_بغير حساب اللهم امين_

----------


## علياء أمجد

*سبحااااااااااااااااان الخالق*






*أهديكم تقنية طبيعية عجيبة ستساعد بإذن الله في راحتكم وشفاءكم* 

*لا تنسونا من الدعاااااااء* 




*كلنا يعرف أن الإنسان له فتحتان في الأنف* 
*وهاتان الفتحتان لم تخلقان عبثا _حاشى لله جل وعلا_* 

*إحدى الفوائد من وجود فتحتي أنف هو توزيع الهواء في الجسم* 
*سأختصر الموضوع وأتطرق لعلاج الصداع والإرهاق مباشرة* 

*في حالة الصداع* 
*أغلق فتحة أنفك اليمنى وتنفس فقط من الفتحة اليسرى لمدة 5 دقائق* 
*ستفاجئ بذهاب الصداع* 

*في حالة الإرهاق والتعب* 
*أغلق فتحة أنفك اليسرى وتنفس من الفتحة اليمنى فقط* 
*ستفاجئ بانتعاش جسمك وعودة حيويته* 

*ربما لهذا السبب تشعر بالتعب كلما استيقظت صباحا وأحسست بأنك تتنفس من الفتحة اليسرى بشكل أسرع من الفتحة اليمنى* 
*لا عليك.. فقط أغلق الفتحة اليسرى في أنفك وتنفس من الفتحة الأخرى لترى النتيجة* 
*وهي الانتعاش صباحا* 



*(**رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلًا سُبْحَانَكَ* *فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ**)*
*سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله* *وبحمده*

----------


## علياء أمجد

حبيت أطــرح هالموضــوع لأرى رأيكـــم فيه ..
لكــم الموضــوع ..


هل وجـود المال يلغـي عيــوب الرجـال عند النســاء ؟؟..

قال شخـص لأحد من أصحابه: لقد كرهت زوجتك الشيب الذي أصابك ؟؟

فقال: إنما إنصرفت عني لقلة مالي ..

فوالله لو معي مال لرأتني أحب اليها من فقير؟؟ 


في جمال يوسف..وخلق داود ...وسن عيسى...وجود حاتم...
وحلم أحنف بن قيس...

للجميع..وخاصة النساء..

إلى أي مدى يصدق مثل هذا القول بالنسبة لإختيار النساء...
لرفيق الدرب..؟

طبعا ليس كل النساء...ولكن هل النسبة الكبرى..
حقا تقدم الجانب المالي على أي جانب آخر...كما يقال..؟

----------


## علياء أمجد

ولا رددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد واحد والنبى دا اسمه كلام ..يعنى هوصل للمليون وحدى  :Smile:

----------


## علياء أمجد

شكلى هاكمل لوحدى  :Smile:

----------


## مظهر

هلو علياء ان شاء الله تكوني بصحة جيدة
حتى لا تكملي لوحدك..هل يوجد نساء في هذا الزمان..لا تفكر بالمادة...؟
تقبلي تحيات اخوك مظهر من بغداد

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

*مشكوووووووووووووورين على الموضوع*
*وان شاء الله نوصل للملون رد*

----------


## نادين

*[gdwl] [/gdwl]**[gdwl][/gdwl][gdwl][/gdwl]**[gdwl][/gdwl]*[gdwl][/gdwl]
[gdwl][/gdwl][gdwl][/gdwl][gdwl]


*هل تعـــــــــلم؟*



[/gdwl]







*هل تعلم أن أول من تمنى الموت ؟*




*يوسف عليه السلام*






*هل تعلم أن أول ما يرفع من أعمال هذه الأمة ؟*




*الصلوات الخمسة*






*هل تعلم أن أول صلاة صلاها رسول الله ؟*




*هي صلاة الظهر*






*هل تعلم أن أول من تنشق عنه الأرض يوم القيامة ؟*




*هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*






*هل تعلم أن أول من يقرع باب الجنة ؟*




*هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*






*هل تعلم أن أول شافع وأول مشفع ؟*




*هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*






*هل تعلم أن أول أمة تدخل الجنة ؟*




*هي أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*






*هل تعلم أن أول من أذن في السماء ؟*




*جبريل عليه السلام*






*هل تعلم أن أول من قدر الساعات الاثنى عشرة ؟*




*نوح عليه السلام في السفينة ليعرف مواقيت الصلاة*




**************







*هل تعلم أن أول من ركب الخيل ؟*




*هو إسماعيل عليه السلام*






*هل تعلم أن أول من سمى الجمعة الجمعة ؟*




*كعب بن لؤي*






*هل تعلم أن أول من قال سبحان ربي الأعلى ؟*




*هو إسرافيل عليه السلام*






*هل تعلم أن أول ما نزل من القرآن الكريم ؟*




*اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق*






*هل تعلم أن أول من خط بالقلم ؟*




*هو إدريس عليه السلام*






*هل تعلم أن آخر ما نزل من القرآن الكريم ؟*




*واتقوا يوماً ترجعون فيه إلى الله*






*هل تعلم أن أول ما نزل من التوراة ؟*




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






*هل تعلم أن أول من جاهد في سبيل الله ؟*




*إدريس عليه السلام*






*هل تعلم أن أعظم آية في القرآن الكريم ؟*




*آية الكرسي*






*من قال ( سبحان الله و بحمده ) مئة مره غفرت*




*ذنوبه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر*






*من قال (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولا حول ولآ قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم سبعا'*




*بعد صلآتي الصبح*




*والمغرب كتب من السعداء ولو كان من الأشقياء*






*من قال ( لآ إله إلآ إنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ) و هو في شده فرج الله عنه*




*... كما فرج عن يونس*




*عليه السلآم عندما قال هذه الكلمات في بطن الحوت*






*قال عليه الصلاة والسلام كلمتان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن*




*سبحان الله وبحمده*




*سبحان الله العظيم*






*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله*




*أربعة أشياء تُمرض الجسم*




*الكلام الكثير * النوم الكثير * والأكل الكثير *الجماع الكثير*






*وأربعة تهدم البدن*




*الهم * والحزن * والجوع * والسهر*






*وأربعة تيبّس الوجه وتذهب ماءه وبهجته*




*الكذب * والوقاحة * والكثرة السؤال عن غير علم * وكثرة الفجور*






*وأربعة تزيد في ماء الوجه وبهجته*




*التقوى * والوفاء * والكرم * والمروءة*






*وأربعة تجلب الرزق*




*قيام الليل * وكثرة الاستغفار بالأسحار * وتعاهد الصدقة * والذكر أول النهار وآخرة*






*وأربعة تمنع الرزق*




*نوم الصبحة * وقلة الصلاة * والكسل * والخيانة*






*من قال سبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة حطت خطاياه إن كانت مثل زبد البحر متفق*




*عليه*






*من قال سبحــــان الله وبحمده*




*غرست له به نخلة في الجنة*

----------


## نادين

*لماذا نقول الحمدلله بعد العطاس ؟*

**

*جـ : الحكمه من قول "الحمدلله" بعد العطسة لأن القلب يتوقف عن النبض خلال*
*...*
*العطاس*

*والعطسه سرعتها 100كلم في الساعه*

*وإذا عطست بشده من الممكن أن تكسر ضلع من أضلاعك*

*وإذا حاولت إيقاف عطسة مفاجئة من الخروج ، فإنه يؤدي إلى إرتداد الدم في الرقبه*

*أو الرأس ومن ثم إلى الوفاة*

*وإذا تركت عيناك مفتوحتان أثناء العطاس ، من المحتمل أن تخرج من محجريها ..*

*وللعلم . اثناء العطسه تتوقف جميع أجهزة الجسم التنفسي والهظمي والبولي وبما*

*فيها القلب رغم ان وقت العطسه ( ثانيه او الجزء من الثانيه) وبعدها تعمل إن*

*أراد الله لها أن تعمل و كأنه لم يحصل شيء .*

*لذلك كان حمد الله تعالى هو شكر لله على هذه النجاة !!!*



*فسبحــــــــان الله العظيـــــــــم!*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة*

----------


## shimaa fadel

كل واحد برتقاله وفص

----------

